# Hanging odd ceiling. Newbie needs a little help please



## DonKnots (11 mo ago)

I recently got a steel shed to use for a small office/workshop and could use a little guidance on the ceiling if someone can throw me bone. I think i can figure the rest out if i could get a plan together for the ceiling.

Here is a pic of what im dealing with,









So as you can see in the pic, left side has a slight angle up to the middle section. This middle section has and additional hurricane brace stud that drops down lower than the left and right sides. This is whats throwing me off. I dont know how to attack that middle. Do i just attach left/right section on angle, then go over the middle with another sheet and kind of overlay the side section? Or do i need to frame this ceiling out somehow? Again, newb 

These are 18 guage steel studs fyi. 

I found this picture on the shed dealers facebook site of someone doing this but they dont show the magic. Maybe you guys could easily pick out what was done?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

just hang it in 3 pieces. then finish with rubber knife or bent 12". id start by hanging sides then down the middle.


----------

